# TNC Complete do i need a daily dose as well



## malawistu (15 Feb 2012)

hello after some asking about i have bought this TNC complete  http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/index. ... id=403this but do i need to dose anything else daily if not i was thinking about splitting the week dose in to 6 and rest the tank on the 7th day that i do the water change


----------



## CeeJay (15 Feb 2012)

Hi malawistu

After reading up on this you will not need to dose anything else. This contains everything you need.
The general consensus is to dose little and often, so a daily dose would be absolutely fine.
Someone once said, think of it like this:- 
If the average man needs 2000 calories a day to get by, that means he needs 14000 calories for a week. Now you can eat 14000 calories on a Monday and then eat nothing else for the rest of the week. You would be stuffed on Monday, and you will survive, but you will be feeling pretty ropey by Sunday   . So, little and often seems to work best  
Personally I would also dose on water change day as well, bearing in mind you have just removed half of the available nutrients by doing the water change (but obviously added some from your tap). But that's just me, but then I have been known to overdose on occasions


----------



## malawistu (16 Feb 2012)

Ok thank you so I'll keep to my plan


----------

